# Best Strain for Yield/Harvest Time



## jnyce1320 (Aug 4, 2008)

Im looking for a few strains to try out for the best yield (atleast 1.5oz-2oz per plant) and low harvest time (6-8weeks) and with mid-high potency. Growing in a cabnet with a 12 pot hydro setup SOG (see pics below)
These are the strains ive came across so far listed by interest. Please help with input and opinions.

1. Magic Bud/50days/Paradise seeds
2. Big Bang/ 8weeks/ Green Horse Seeds
3. Chronic/ 7-8weeks/ Serious Seeds/
4. THC Bomb/ 8-10weeks/ Marijuana-Seeds.nl
5. Mummia/ 50days/ Grow Doc
6. ICE/ 7-8 weeks/ Marijuana-Seeds.nl
7. White Widow/ 7-8weeks/ Nirvana
8. Pure Power Plant/ 8-10weeks/ Nirvana
9. AK-48/ 7-8weeks/ Nirvana
10. Big Bud/ 6-7weeks/ Nirvana


----------



## massproducer (Aug 4, 2008)

The strain is only half of the battle, what is more important then the strain is the amount of light that your plants will get.

With that said, I would go with either the Chronic or Big Bang


----------



## jnyce1320 (Aug 5, 2008)

Im planning on using a a 105w cfl bulb for seedlings/clones, veg with 400w MH and flower with 400w hps. Does that sound ok for the setup I have above? Im planning on buying 2-3 strains for my first grow. Thanks for the input massproducer.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

thatd work fine with that setup. as for strains,id definitly trust mass's advise.he's a very educated member of the forums.i have alot of respect for him.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

yea sounds like a great set up!

Have you looked at Top44? I know that has a short flowering stage and good yeilds


----------



## jnyce1320 (Aug 5, 2008)

Top44 has short flowering stage but ive read reviews that yeilds were dissapointing


----------



## Thorn (Aug 6, 2008)

oh well fair enough


----------



## Growdude (Aug 6, 2008)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Im planning on using a a 105w cfl bulb for seedlings/clones, veg with 400w MH and flower with 400w hps. Does that sound ok for the setup I have above? Im planning on buying 2-3 strains for my first grow. Thanks for the input massproducer.


 
How big is your flowering room going to be?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well im just going to use the one cabinet for veg and flower. I cant find the right size enclosure (one side veg other side flower) in my price range to fit in my bedroom. Ill just stay with the smaller cab. Later on ill probly get a bigger cab for faster harvest times, probly will have to go on my balcony if need be.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

try top 44 :holysheep::hubba:


----------



## jnyce1320 (Aug 7, 2008)

top 44 has poor yeilds ive heard


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

sorry but I don't think it does. Its supposed to be one of the most popular strains for commercial growers so why would they bother with it if it has poor yeilds?

I've never grown it so cannot say for sure. Any top44 growers confirm its yeild?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Aug 7, 2008)

idk thats just what ive heard from reviews sorry


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Aug 7, 2008)

*I would go with the Chronic from Serious seeds. I might also add that you might want to stick with a few packs of one strain on your 1st grow, that way all your plants will have some uniformity with the growth rate and feeding needs. Why not make it as easy as it can be...good luck man*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 7, 2008)

ive never grown it,but i heard hashplant is a good strain.it looks like some killer.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Aug 24, 2008)

anymore input people?


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 24, 2008)

Speed Queen from mandala is a good producer with a nice high. Not as potent as aurora indica but a better producer. It is a little more up high but still heavy on the eyes. They are grown best in a sog. As with most of the mandala strains they grow one large main cola with short side branching with nice buds. It smokes nice in a joint.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 24, 2008)

*White Widow from Greenhouse :aok:*


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2008)

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> top 44 has poor yeilds ive heard


I was more disapointed in the potency than the yeild, but yeild is also of less importance to "me". I'd much rather grow a plant that requires 10 weeks of flowering, and yields a few ounces of "top quality" bud, than one that yields a pound of mediocre "weed" in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 25, 2008)

I've grown Big Bud before and was very happy with the potency and yield. Early finisher too.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 25, 2008)

try hindu kush... ive heard good things about it.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think im sticking with lowryders and lowryder hybrids. suits my needs


----------

